# bandsynchronlauf + fliegende säge



## Markus (9 Januar 2006)

hallo,

ich muss ein paar transportbänder synchronisieren.

die anlage schäumt einen endlosblock.
an allen vier seiten des blockes wird papier mitgezogen damit nichts verklebt (prinzip --> mamas backpapier)

zuerst wird der block durch drei bänder in form gebracht, links rechts und eben unten.

danach sind zwei weitere bänder unten die den inzwischen stabilen block weiter fördern.

nach diesen bändern ist eine fligende säge die einzelne teilstück absägt.

nach der säge ist ein weiteres transportband das den block weiter transportiert. (aha...)


derzeit sind alle bänder über asynchronmotoren mit fu´s diverser hersteller ausgerüstet. die sollwerte werden über potis eingestellt.

die anlagenbediehner lassen jedes folgeband ein wenig schneller laufen als das band davor. so ensteht ein zug der verhindert was die untere papierschicht (wenn diese mal leicht auf einen band klebt) in eines der bänder eingezogen wird.

problem ist das das band vor der säge schneller läuft als der block, und somit auch ein gewisser schlupf verhanden ist.

der inkremalgeber für die fliegende säge war anfangs an welle dieses bandes. aufgrund der zu hohen geschwindikeit des bandes kann sich jeder vorstellen wir krum der schnitt war...

schlaue leute bauten den geber dann mittels laufrad und federtechnik so an das er direkt am block mitläuft.

das ist aber noch nicht das ware weil das laufrad verschmutzt und der durchmesser größer wird und mase der blöcke auch variieren können...

fazit die säge hüpft machmal laustark durch die halle...

ich will die bänder nun synchronisieren.

ich habe folgende gedanken:

1. an jede welle einen inkremetalgeber der auf eine sps verdrahtet wird, sps gibt analog den sollwert an die fu´s.

brauch ich dafür überhaupt geber? bzw. muss ich regeln?
reicht es auch die sollwerte der fu´s nur gleich vorzugeben?

2. sps mit profibusanschluss und alle fus bekommen über den buss die sollwerte, ggf. geber direkt an die fu´s´damit diese selbständig den sollwert regeln können.

gibt es für s7 auch sowas wie "inkremetalgeber-ausgänge"?
(ggf. auch beckhoff)
das ich das signal für die säge aus der sps übergebe?


die säge hat eine s73xx mit dp und diese siemens servoumrichter drin.
(simovert heisen die glaub, die welche mit driveES paramitriert werden)


wie würdet ihr das anstellen?


----------



## sps-concept (9 Januar 2006)

*Synchron*

Hallo Markus,

wenn Simovert drin sind kannste denen eine T300-Baugruppe spendieren. Da gibts die Technologie MS340. Da machste einen der FU zum Master und das andere machen die unter sich aus.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Markus (10 Januar 2006)

ne die simovert dinger sind in der säge...

die bandsteuerung soll damit nicht direkt was zu tun haben.

vieleicht eine einfachere frage:

ich habe verschiedene bänder mit verschiedenen motoren/getrieben.

ich mache an jeden motor einen fu.

ich gebe jedem fu einen analogen sollwert von der sps.

ich skaliere alle sollwerte auf m/min

kann ich dann synchron fahren wenn alle bänder den gleichen sollwert bekommen? bzw. mit sehr gerigen abweichungen.

oder sollte ich auf jeden fall alle antriebe regeln und ggf die fu´s direkt verbinden zum synchronisieren?


----------



## seeba (10 Januar 2006)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> ne die simovert dinger sind in der säge...
> 
> die bandsteuerung soll damit nicht direkt was zu tun haben.
> 
> ...



Wenn alles exakt stimmt (FU, Motor, Software) kann es evtl. funktionieren, aber ich würde es anderst machen...


----------



## Maxl (11 Januar 2006)

Werden die Motoren der Förderbänder unter Vollast betrieben oder sind die eher überdimensioniert?

Und bei welchen Geschwinigkeiten und Leistungen spielt sich das ganze ab?


----------



## waldy (11 Januar 2006)

Hi,
vielleicht kann man anderes machen,
du baust auf jeden Motor FU von z.B. SEW .
Schaltetst erst mal jede band mit FU von Hand und mit Geschwindigkeitmessgerät stehlt du gleiche Geschwindigkeit und schreibst du von jeden Band ( von FU) die Parameter, damit kann man in SPs schon als Festwert speichern.

Weil wenn du hast verschidene Geteriebe und Motoren, dann die Frequenz bei jede Fu ist anderes.

z.B:
FU 1 - 40 Mhz
Fu 2 -35 MHz
und die Werte als in CPU speichern.


Drehgeber brauchst du nicht,
weil Fu versucht Motor / Band mit eingegebene Parameter immer halten, ob Band unter Vollast betrieben oder  nur überdimensioniert.

Weil wenn FU schaft unter Belastung nicht z.B. 35 MHz  für Motor ausgeben, Drehgeber hilft auch schon nicht dafür.
gruß waldy


----------



## Kurt (12 Januar 2006)

Hallo,

(wenn ich's in der Schnelle richtig kapiert habe und ohne was über Geschwindigkeit und geforderte Genauigkeit und Mechanik zu wissen...)

Das ist (für meine Denkweise) eine typische Anwendung für Antriebe mit Leitfrequenzverarbeitung - zB.: Lenze 9300.

Alle Antriebe hängen auf eine Leitfrequenz des Masters und machen einen (winkelsynchronen) Gleichlauf. Wenn es die Mechanik zulässt, genügt der Geber am Motor.
Im Antriebsregler wird der Faktor für die Geschwindigkeits (Weg) Anpassung eingestellt (zB über Profibus).

Alles ist im Antrieb, die SPS gibt nur mehr Start und Stop und Faktor und ev Sollwert. Die fliegende Säge würde ich nicht im Antrieb machen (mit SEW schon) - es gibt genug kleine Kästchen für diesen Zweck die das besser können und im Nu in Betrieb gesetzt sind.

Man benötigt in der SPS keine SO Baugruppe - muss sich aber mit den Antrieben befassen.... eben je nach Geschmack.

kurt


----------



## waldy (12 Januar 2006)

Hi, 
von Markus - " ich habe verschiedene bänder mit verschiedenen motoren/getrieben"


Also , jede Motor mit Verschidene Getriebe und n/min.

dann jede Motor mit eigene Fu und eigene Frequenz angepasst werden soll.

" Alle Antriebe hängen auf eine Leitfrequenz des Masters "- ist das Möglich damit auch jede Motor( mit verschidene Getribe und n/min ) mit benötige Frequenz anpassen?


Und warum nicht gerade SEW- sind die Schlecht oder warum nicht?
Bei unsere Fa. waren alle Motoren praktisch nur mit SEW gelaufen( gibt s motoren von SEW schon mit eingebautem FU drauf).


gruß waldy

[/url]


----------



## Oberchefe (13 Januar 2006)

> gibt es für s7 auch sowas wie "inkremetalgeber-ausgänge"?



Wenn es auch was von Rockwell sein darf:

Encoder Signal Reference Simulator 4100-ESRS

0-10 Volt am Eingang simulieren eine entsprechend schnell drehenden Incrementalencoder. Was ähnliches sollte es auch von anderen Anbietern (billiger) geben.

Die Geschichte mit quasi-Gearing von Lust haben wir auch am Laufen, ein Master und alle anderen folgen. Wenn Du es mit FU's ohne Encoder zum Laufen bringen wolltest, dürfte es eine ziemliche Fummelei geben bis es auf einer Geschwindigkeit zufriedenstellend läuft.


----------

